# Problems withNOS on 02 Spec V



## specv9325 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Problems withNOS on 02 Spec V*

I have an 02 Spec with about 20,000 miles. Recently installed a 50 shot NX kit, and soon after I fried my catalytic converter.... Does anyone forsee or experienced any engine problems with a 50 shot with a free flowing exhaust, because i've heard that with stock internal engine components the spec can't handle anymore than that


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Problems withNOS on 02 Spec V*



specv9325 said:


> *I have an 02 Spec with about 20,000 miles. Recently installed a 50 shot NX kit, and soon after I fried my catalytic converter.... Does anyone forsee or experienced any engine problems with a 50 shot with a free flowing exhaust, because i've heard that with stock internal engine components the spec can't handle anymore than that *


I don't think a 50 shot would do that much damage! WOW! How the hell did you fry the cat with NOS? And how did you find out it was fried?
Did you forget to retard the timing?
I really don't think it is the NOS that did that


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Problems withNOS on 02 Spec V*



UNISH25 said:


> *I don't think a 50 shot would do that much damage! WOW! How the hell did you fry the cat with NOS? And how did you find out it was fried?
> Did you forget to retard the timing?
> I really don't think it is the NOS that did that *


you can't retard timing on the coil on plug spec V. 



which cat was blown.......the precat in the header or the main catalytic?

free flowing exhaust will not be damaging.


----------



## specv9325 (Jul 27, 2003)

the precat's guts broke up which clogged the main cat which caused the backpressure to suck the guts back up into the engine. will a free flowing exhaust render no problems using nos?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well you better make damn sure the engine isn't burning oil! there's a recall on that precat man. take off the nitrous and get the engine checked!


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

Actually, there is a problem with the '02, and maybe even '03's, having their pre-cats degrade, and having small pieces pulled back up into the engine by scavenging. It was written about in SCC's 35 bolt on mods and DIY's for the Spec. You could solve the problem by simply buying the Nismo or HS header, eliminating the pre-cat. It wasn't likely you're nitrous's fault, but increased EGT's could have compounded an already bad situation.
John


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> How the hell did you fry the cat with NOS


He didn't, he fried it with NX


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

My friend works at nissan and he says there is a recall on all sentras and altimas with the 2.5L engine. You might have to get that checked out, take off the nitrous kit and check it out.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Problems withNOS on 02 Spec V*



chimmike said:


> *you can't retard timing on the coil on plug spec V.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops! Heheh...I totally think in GA16DE terms! Damnit! 
Sorry my error..


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

Technically, yes you can change the timing with a coil on plug ignition system, but since there is no mechanical way to do so by the end user, it isn't usually done. The spark is electronically controlled, and not many people mess with that, though.
John


----------

